# Black Lake Organic - Olympia Washington



## Ganjaden (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you know of it? You should. Have you been there?? If so you know!!

hxxp://www.blacklakeorganic.com/

hxxp://www.blacklakeorganic.com/ProductInformation


As an organic grower this is the ONLY thing I add to my Black Gold Potting Soil that I use in 50 gallon tubs. I use his *BLOOM #2 Maritime NW Complete* dry organic fertilizer. *BLOOM = Black Lake Organic Optimum Mixes*.  I add 2 measuring cups of this at the start of my grow in each tub mixing well and other than an occasional once in a blue moon dose of *Ironite Liquid Plant Food* as a tonic (laugh if you want, it works!) I NEVER FERTILIZE AGAIN THROUGHOUT MY ENTIRE GROW!!!! (though I do use *B'cuzz Bloom Stimulator* as well as *H-G's Shooting Powder* - now you know ALL my secrets) And when I start the next one I just add a couple more cups of this MILD BUT VERY EFFECTIVE DRY ORGANIC NUTE.....BLEND after topping off with new Black Gold Potting Soil and I'm ready to go. Did I mention VERY cost effective as in....in-expensive?? I think it's about $2 a pound....

Gary Kline the owner now in his 70's has taught at the local community college and has written numerous articles about what he's really famous for and that's his RE-MINERALIZATION OF YOUR SOIL theory or thesis. He puts out a VERY GOOD newsletter that's free and would be of interest to anyone wanting more info & knowledge on his style of organics. They also do mail order. *THIS IS A GREAT PLACE*!! And they are Medical Cannabis friendly!! So check them out!!!

Here's what's in the product that I know & use EVERY time:

*BLOOM No. 2 Maritime NW Complete   2-4-3*
Specially formulated for vibrant healthy Maritime NW Gardens and plants requiring lime. A complete blend of fish byproducts plus kelpmeal and natural rock minerals including limes especially suited for all soils in cool climate conditions.
Guaranteed analysis:
Total Nitrogen: 2%
Available Phosphoric Acid (P205): 4%
Soluble Potash (K20): 3%                 
Calcium (Ca): 13%                          
Magnesium (Mg): 2%                           
Sulfur (S): 2%                                
Derived From: fish bonemeal, fishmeal, rock phosphate, kelpmeal, lime, dolomite, langbeinite, and sulfate of potash. Other ingredients from glacial rock dust, Azomite, volcanic rock dust, lignite, copper sulfate, zinc sulfate, and manganese sulfate.
Notice: Information received by the Washington State Department of Agriculture regarding the components in this product is available on the internet at hxxp://agr.wa.gov.
Application:  For best results, apply 5 lbs per 100 sq feet or 50 lbs per 1000 sq feet and work into the top 6 to 8 inches of soil along with 1 inch of quality compost or aged manure, as needed. Mix or till thoroughly and allow 1 week for odors to fade before sowing. 1 cup


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2013)

I removed the live links. Never heard of him. But I used to live on Black Lake, waterfront next to Kurt Cobains sister for years when I was younger. Ahh, those were the days.


----------



## Ganjaden (Mar 15, 2013)

That's alright they can do a cut-n-paste or a Google or Bing search and find them easy enough. He's been there for years. Coming from the freeway end of the lake, he's down about 1.5 miles on Black Lake Blvd once you're beside it (the lake). He's near a little store and has a sign right out front at roadside. I think those landowners on his side also own lake frontage though there's no room in that stretch to build anything as the road is right at lakeside there. That's a beautiful area as you know and we ride our motorcycles down that way a lot. It looks kind of funny loading up a couple of 10 pound bags of organic fertilizer in the saddle bags of the hotrod Valkyrie (something else that makes me....smile). But his products are second to none and are very reasonably priced. But most importantly to me is that I have never found anything that was any better. With a solo 1k light on a light-rail I typically pull down 40 to 50 ounces EVERY round doing what I do. Anyway.... I'm heading down that way in a week or so as I need some of his Blueberry Fertilizer. I'll reload on the Maritime NW mix too. Good to hear from another who's enjoying cannabis freedom in Washington state!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2013)

This is starting to sound like Spam....let's not do that...okay?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2013)

Im a think not *Godess*...Ive heard and tried this soil mix...great stuff..

I could be wrong though:doh:

:48:


----------



## Ganjaden (Mar 17, 2013)

You're not. We're....I am talking about a great source for organic nutes & know-how that are probably better and more cost effective than anything I've ever used. And I LOVE to share my knowledge. After all at 58 years old and an organic grower for longer than I can remember (as well as a real world "master gardener" for whatever that's worth) I have learned quite a lot and have a LOT to share.:watchplant: 

Till I post again!!!

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2013)

welcome to the passion my friend
:48:


----------



## Ganjaden (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey - THANKS!!

Here's the latest from BLO for informative purposes only  



COMINGS AND GROWINGS



BLO Newsletter for Mid-March 2013





Spring Begins officially on March 20th.  Since we have yet to see returning swallows at Black Lake, we cant say that it has arrived yet, though the weather certainly has been balmy so far for the year.  Maybe the swallows are waiting for blue skies, which we havent seen much of.



In the Marsh behind our house a lone frog has been croaking since about March 7th.  My heart delights on first hearing that sound.  It and the emerging flowers on our Pink Flowering Currant are markers for me of the passing of the years.  As in years going way back, a pair of mallards has settled in to their nesting place under the willow tree on the far side of the marsh.  They beat a path across the marsh to our lawn on the way to the front yard to feed on spilled bird seed.  Nothing looks sillier than two ducks walking across the lawn on the way to breakfast.  One day there will be a string of ducklings following the hen across the road to the lake.  Cross your fingers.  



Climate Change is getting harder and harder to deny as the data on parts per million of CO2 increases piles up.  Scientists are able to reconstruct the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere going back millions of years by examining air bubbles trapped in Arctic ice.  Regardless of the cause, the problem needs to be dealt with, and right away.  Despite the seeming inevitability of drastic effects from lack of curtailment, there are things we can do to slow down CO2 accumulation in the atmosphere, and one of those is to make and incorporate biochar into our agricultural soils.  Indeed, it seems rational to talk of granting subsidies to farmers on the basis of how much biochar they incorporate (up to some optimum level).



Little Ice Age is the name given to a period a couple thousand years back when Earth experienced a substantial, rapid cooling.  This period corresponds with the rise of the Amazonian civilization in Brazil and Bolivia.  Indeed, the Amazonians and their conversion of jungle to agricultural land, with the making and incorporation of biochar to create the Terra Preta soils I have previously talked about, is the probable cause of the Little Ice Age.  This tells us that large scale use of biochar could result in lowering global temperatures.  I hope I got that right, but you can read about it in The Biochar Solution by Albert Bates, available at acresusa.com.



My Censor, Gary Burk, brought over some internet evidence that I wasnt entirely accurate in a previous article which stated that the Greeks conquered nations all the way east to Egypt.  Actually, Alexander the Great went rampaging all the way to India on sort of a sightseeing tour, but I dont know that he succeeded in getting those areas to supply Greece with food.  Using the internet that way is unfair to your elders.  



We Have Worms at BLO.  We also have Worm Grub, our own mineralized shrimpmeal in a bag, for feeding your worms, assuming you are culturing them.  The shrimpmeal does double duty in gardens, bins or compost piles where symphyllans and bad nematodes may be present.  It gets rid of them.



Speaking of Pests, a major advantage of mineralized organic fertilization is the building of health with the creation of resistance in plants to diseases and insects.  This is a much under-recognized and under-appreciated fact of life.  Now it receives unexpected corroboration in regard to rabbits and voles on orchard trees (presumably bark gnawing).  A long-time customer recently related that he has rabbit and vole problems, but they go after his sickly trees and leave his healthiest trees alone.  Whataya know!  Maybe he needs to get on the BLO Fertile Mulching System.



Further Corroboration of the Nutritional Pest Control principle recently arrived from Patti P. up in Enumclaw.  Heres the full text of her email:



Hi Gary,



Heres the testimonial I promised you when I was there a couple of weeks ago.  Sorry it took so long.   Patti



When we moved into our place we were delighted to see we had 18 fully established blueberry plants; delighted that is, until we realized they were covered with mummy berry.  For years we tried all kinds of things to rid the plants of the mummy.  Unfortunately most organic methods did nothing at all and we would lose our entire 1,000 pound crop.



It wasnt until we combined a barrier method with BLOs fertile mulching system and minerals that our plants kicked the mummy.  Each year we do this our plants get healthier and healthier.  I can see in the near future we wont need the barrier because there will be NO mummy to be dropping spores.  We will continue with the yearly fertile mulch because it keeps our plants healthy AND because it makes the fruit so delicious.  Everyone (and I mean everyone) who tastes our berries remarks on the taste.  Spectacular.  Thank you Gary!



Word From Ohio  We recently received payment on an order for our All Vegetables Mix (Bloom No. 1).  Along with the check from Dan C. of Dover, Ohio was this note:  Enclosed is payment on two 25 lb. boxes (bags) of your No. 1 All Vegetables Mix.  We had a similar order last year and were much impressed with your product.  Thank you.  Sincerely, Dan C.



P.S. People used to write letters and close with sayings like sincerely and even sign their name.  That was before everyone evacuated to cyberspace. 



From California comes this message from Vivian:  I love your newsletters.  I wanted to tell you that because every one of them is right on with whats happening and yours is the only newsletter I look forward to reading.



From Auburn  We always have fun when we come here.  You inspire us, actually.  And I thought it was the other way around.



Nutritional Seminar  Coming up on Saturday, March 23rd from 10:00 AM to noon is our third BLO Nutritional Health Seminar session.  This months topic is Diabetes, Obesity and Diet.  There will also be a brief segment on gardening and vegetables to grow for juicing and cleansing that is highly effective in dealing with these modern disease conditions.  If you would like to attend, please call (360) 786-0537 to pre-register.  There is a $10.00 fee payable at the door.



Easter Holiday  Not everyone knows that the original meaning of holiday was holy day, and Easter wasnt originally about eggs and rabbits.  BLO will be closed for Easter (Sunday, March 31st).  On that day our family members will assemble under the large walnut tree out front at the gravesite of our magnificent cat, Nikki, for a memorial ceremony.  If you knew Nikki, you would know why we will be doing this.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 21, 2013)

Spam !  yuk


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2016)

Black Lake Organics is where I  get my products from.  Great  place, good teachers. I  use their medicine man soil and the sea crop liquid nutrients. That's all you need. Best stuff available in this neck of the woods.


----------

